# Upgrade to Windows 10??



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

My Asus laptop with Windows 8.1 has been working great. My husband said the free upgrade to Windows 10 will no longer be free after July. My theory is - if ain't broke, don't fix it. My husband has Windows 10 on his Dell, but it came with the laptop - not an upgrade. I am wondering if you tech guys have any tips or tricks that would make sure an upgrade to Windows 10 would work OK on my system, and run as well as 8.1 has? Scared to Do It!! If you require a listing of what is on my laptop (graphics card, audio, etc) I would happy to supply it.

Thanks!!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, list the specs.


----------



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

CUTE!!! Still scared!!! I'm not a computer genius, but I'm also not a novice. I'd like to think I could do the upgrade (stable user) but I've heard so many horror stories in the past about "upgrading" a OS instead on installing a new full version.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It's gone well for most users. Just to be sure, back up your personal data first.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When you upgrade to 10, If you don't like Windows 10 or it didn't go well, you have up to 30 days to go back to Windows 8.1: Change your mind about Windows 10? Here's how you can roll back - CNET


----------



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

List of System Devices


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah, you've got plenty of horsepower. If you're asked for specs in the future, use Speccy. Speccy - System Information - Free Download. That's what we usually need.


----------



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

Is this what you needed - used Speccy. Always like to learn and want to make sure next time I am doing it correctly. THANKS!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, and usually unless more is asked for, just the summary.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If using Speccy, to share your specs, in Speccy, go to *File/Publish Snapshot*. Copy the link and paste it in your next post. 
But there is no need for that now, as Corday said, you have plenty of horse power and can easily Upgrade to 10 with no problems.


----------

